# Fingernails of Death



## Lurks in the shadows (Mar 12, 2005)

The Dogman is outside taking some pictures of a few old nails we made for a zombie walk. She'll post them here for you.

They're easy to make yourself, pretty cheap, too!

Basically, just rough up some fake nails and paint them.
I've been doing these for years. (Kinda have to, they get lost and broken fairly easy!)


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

If you want to make nails like that, you can buy cheap fake nails, file them and paint them.
Just trim the nails to the length you feel comfortable with, then use a file on them to make them ragged and do light washes of paint, I've used acrylic paint just fine. Layering multiple colors, greens, browns and yellows, works well for making it look less flat. The edge of a file works well or a dremel on it's lowest speed might work okay. 

Here's a pic of some nails I made for a zombie costume. It's blurry because I used an Ipod to take the pic, not an actual camera.


----------



## Witchful Thinking (Jun 3, 2011)

Thank you both so much for the great advice and taking the time to take a picture and share your creativity with me! I love those nails and that is exactly what I was after!


----------



## Saffyre (Oct 4, 2009)

I can't remember if I found the original post on here, but I did remember to bookmark the link. It may be a little more involved than using than using fake nails, but the result is disgusting...I mean amazing.

http://www.learnprostheticmakeup.com/Nasty_Nails_Cheat_Sheet.pdf


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Saffyre beat me to it...a little more involved than fake nails, but the look is truly awesome!


----------

